# 1 day in Siena, chianti from florence



## rutwij (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, First of all sorry for my very limited visit to such a beautiful land... I will be having 2 days in florence on the begining of the september, where one day (and night) I would spend in Florence and one full day (morning from florence and back to florence at night) I would like to visit Chianti region and Siena.... 
My problem is I would have to use only public transport to move around... and My preference is that picturesque tuscany landscape where I can grap some good photographs and have a great views.. green hills with wineries and little villas atop...  
So, please suggest me places nearby  florence where I can have these beautiful tuscany landscape views... (accesible by public transport).. currenty, in my mind I am thinking to visit Siena from florence for half day and on way back to some beautiful towns (having this ideal landscape).. but i cannot pick up which town to visit for such nice views... (greve, Castellina  or which one on the way from florence to siena)... So, please suggest me beautiful village with hilly landscape of wineries (as we see in tv) and siena itieneary in one day...


----------



## Fabrizio (Apr 19, 2011)

*1 day in Siena, chianti from florence (reply)*

Hello rutwij. 

It will be disappointing to know public transport does not allow you to explore the countryside and the picturesque Tuscany landscape. Only car does.

Since you just have one day to visit Siena and the Chianti region, I think relying on a tour operator is the best choice. Take a look at the tours offered here.

If you do not want an organized tour and want to move on your own, the only feasible day trip would be going to Siena. From Florence you can reach Siena by train easily. You will visit a beautiful city immersed in the countryside but actually you'll not be in the countryside the way you're thinking.

If you want to see both beautiful towns and Tuscan landscape, an organized day tour is maybe the only solution.


----------



## rutwij (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Fabrizio for your gentle reply.. 
Yup, I too think the organize tour would be the greatest way to explore the same..
but, still one route I am narrowing down.. please help me in that.. 

Florence to Siena by bus.. early morning
exploring siena half day.. 
after lunch  from siena to Castellina by train... 
explore Castellina (if only it's worth to visit against greve or radda)
and from Castellina to Greve or direct to florence by SITA bus.. 

In this way, I may have opportunity to explore both SIENA and some countryside around Castellina or Greve... Please correct me if I am too much optimistic here... 

Please let me know is this plan doable for me in a day... I am not much interested in winery visit.. I am more towards landcape with small hilltop scenery... 

And please also tell me would I have country side glimpse near Castellina or Greve what i am looking for? 

Thanks a lot again for your help...


----------



## Fabrizio (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello again rutwij 

Moving around Chianti is not easy. The only advisable way to reach Castellina, Radda, Greve from Siena (or from Florence) is the car. Public transportation is not advisable. Read this article with more details on moving around Chianti: www.chianti.com/moving-around-chianti/tips-getting-around-chianti.html

So, yes, I am afraid you've been too optimistic in planning half a day in Siena and half a day in Chianti getting about by bus or train.

So, if you want to use public transport only you can go to Siena and spend the whole day there or you can go to San Gimignano, a wonderful town immersed in the unspoilt nature you may want to see. You can reach it from Florence by train, stopping in Poggibonsi and then taking a bus to the small town.

I can't see any other solution.


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 20, 2011)

*Siena and San Gimignano!*

As Fabrizio already mentioned, *Chianti* is very difficult to see relying solely on public transporation. You can easily do Siena with bus from Florence and that really is a whole day trip. In Siena you should visit the cathedral and if you can, climb to the top of the Torre del Mangia over Piazza del Campo. But to get to Greve, the easiest way would be to leave from Florence. So it isn't practical or really possible to do both on a single day.

Since you say you aren't really interested in a winery visit but really want to see the landscape and take pictures of the hills and hilltop villages, I second the suggestion above which will be easier to do with public transportation: head to *Siena* from Florence with the SITA bus, then from Siena take the train to Poggibonsi and from there catch the bus to *San Gimignano*. San Gimignano is special with the view of its many medieval towers still standing - once you arrive in San Gimignano, you can head out on foot in any direction to get into the vineyards and have a view of San Gimignano you can photograph. You'll have the great Tuscan landscape with vineyards and hilltop village to take pictures of!


----------



## rutwij (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much Fabrizio and Lourdes.. 

That's really helpful to me.. I also think the same. 
Greve/Radda/Castellina in Chianti and Siena is not practically possible together...

I would rather follow the way you suggest.. visiting magnificient town of Siena alone for a day or Siena and San Gimignano with some walking in the nice wineyards and having beautiful views of the hill and hill top San Gimignano. Thank you very much for nice suggestion.. But I think *San Gimignano is not in the area of Chianti.*. so practically I would not say anyone I visited Chianti countryside but yup, view would be equally great I think... 

Or as the another alternative, Siena alone i can visit for a day and the next day I would head to Greve in Chianti.. but again for the nice views, I think I should walk out the greve and spend 2 hours into vineyards (or rent bicycle)... Because, I think *Greve is not providing the beautiful views* (or am i wrong? being in greve can you see nice countryside?)... 

Or as the final alternative.. I will join the following tour covering all three from florence Siena, San Gimignano and Chianti region.. 
http://www.getyourguide.com/en/tour...nano-siena-and-chianti-full-day-tour/?id=7679

Please let me know is the itinerary provided by the tour is OK to get nice views over countrysides...

Thanks again for your quick help.


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 20, 2011)

*whole day tour of Tuscany*

As for tours go, I recommend this one for Siena, Chianti, San Gimignano and Pisa! In comparison to the other one, it seems it has the same destinations and activities but in a different order - but it includes Pisa and costs less 

San Gimignano isn't officially in Chianti but it is on the border of the Chianti area, the landscape isn't completely different. Greve is on flat ground, if you do it without the tour I'd recommend hiking up to this medieval hamlet of Montefioralle and from there you have beautiful views of the countryside.


----------



## Luisa Achcar (Jun 21, 2011)

*Please help - 01 day in Siena and Chianti by car*

Hi,

I red this post and loved all the info!! I'm going to Florence with friends at the beginning of August. We will rent a car for one day and our plan is to: Go from Florence to Siena in the morning and stay there to about 2pm. Where is the best place for us to park the car in Siena? 
After that we thought of going to Castellina in Chianti, maybe do a quick wine tasting there (any suggestion?), take some pictures and get back in the car to go to Gaiole in Chianti. I understand that we will pass by Radda in Chianti on our way, so would also like to make a quick stop to take pictures and look the village (any special place we should go?). 
As we arrive in Gaiole our final destination will be dinner at the Barone Ricasoli Castle (this is the Castle of Brolio, right?). After dinner we will go back to Florence (any suggestion where to park the car for the overnight?). 
Is this plan possible? What do you think? How are the roads? 

Thank you very much!!

Luisa Achcar


----------



## Elena (Jun 21, 2011)

*Exploring Siena and Chianti by car*

Ciao Luisa
Welcome to the forum!

Your holiday plan sounds fantastic!

The historical centers of Siena and Florence are limited traffic areas (ZTL zone), but there are several parking areas and garages right next the city center of both towns.
As for *Siena*, you can find a useful map and a detailed list of parking lots at this link:
http://www.discovertuscany.com/siena/tourist-info/parking-lots-in-siena.html
I suggest you choose one close to the historical center.

After Siena, you are moving to explore the beautiful medieval tiny villages of the *Chianti region* that will literally  impress you! That’s the region of the most beautiful and picturesque landscapes of all Tuscany! The perfect place to take extraordinary pictures!

All the area from Siena down to Chianti, and particularly the villages of Castellina, Greve, Gaiole and Radda in Chianti are so full of *wineries* and wine cellars, that you'll have plenty choices to choose from!
Amongst the many wineries in Chianti, producing a high quality Chianti wine, I suggest Castello di Vicchiomaggio, an imposing castle surrounded by vineyards, and the renowned Castello di Verrazzano, both near Greve in Chianti. They all offer wine tastings.

You might also consider making a guided wine tour. I suggest this one, specifically on Chianti and San Gimignano areas:
http://www.chianti.com/chianti-and-s...nano-tour.html

For further suggestions and details you might have a look at this useful forum thread.
And here you can read about Chianti wine tasting:
http://www.chianti.com/wine/chianti-winetasting.html

You will find actually countless wine cellars along the route, just stop and try!

Radda in Chianti is really a beautiful medieval town of ancient origins, I recommend visiting the wonderful Palazzo del Podestà, the Museum of Sacred Art of Chianti, and the Franciscan Convent of Santa Maria in Prato.

As to where to park in *Florence*, here a useful article, again with map and detailed list of parking lots:
http://www.visitflorence.com/florence-maps/parking-lots-in-florence.html

You are right, the Barone Ricasoli Castle is the mighty Castle of Brolio to the south of Gaiole in Chianti. The Castle is wonderful and is famous for its incredible wine cellar.

Main Tuscan roads, as well as the roads in Chianti, are all good. You’ll find it wonderful to drive along the winding and scenic roads of the Via Chiantigiana!

Your itinerary is perfect to get the most of Tuscany! I’m sure you and your friends will enjoy your Italian trip

For any other suggestions, do not hesitate to ask again
ciao


----------



## Luisa Achcar (Jun 21, 2011)

*Exploring Siena and Chiante by Car*

Ciao Elena, 

Thank you very much for your help!!! So you agree that it's possible to do it all in one day, correct? 

I don't know if I will be able to stop at Greve in Chianti because I will be only leaving back from Gaiole in Chianti after diner, going to Florence. But we thought of passing by Castellina and Radda before getting to Gaiole. We would have the afternoon to drive in Chianti region, what do you think?

From Florence to Siena, (in the morning) is there a route you suggest? 

Thanks again, the tips are wonderful!!  

All the forum is wonderful actually! 

Luisa


----------



## Elena (Jun 21, 2011)

*Visiting Chianti*

Dear Luisa,
You are very welcome!
I’m very happy you like our Forum

It’s possible to do it all in one day, but of course much depends on how much time you plan to spend in Castellina and in Gaiole in Chianti. The wine tasting also should be rather quick.
As to driving in the Chianti region in the afternoon, again much depends on how long the dinner will last. Generally, Tuscan dinners tend to be rather long

This type of “quick” tour all in one day can come out a bit tiring; maybe you might consider spending one night in Chianti as well, after the dinner at the Castle of Brolio. In this way you will have the opportunity to visit all the lovely hilltop towns of Chianti calmly so to enjoy your Tuscan tour at its best. Chianti is actually one of the most beautiful parts of all Tuscany.

In case you decide to stop a night in Chianti, we would be happy to suggest some good options for your accommodation, just let us know

As to traveling from Florence to Siena, you have 2 possibilities: the SS2, known as the Cassia or Senese road, that is only a two lane road, or the highway Firenze-Siena that starts near the A1 "Firenze-Certosa" entrance, that is four-lanes. This last one is faster as it skips most of the small towns you’ll find on the SS2. 
You may find this post on moving around Tuscany by car very helpful.

Just post again for any other tip you may need 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 22, 2011)

*yes but a long day!*

Ciao Luisa,

Yes, your whole itinerary can be done in a day but it will be a long day! 

Siena is beautiful and the morning will pass quickly. Leave early from Florence, I recommend taking the SS2 Elena suggested as it is faster to get there. Then take the Via Chiantigiana up to Castellina - a visit to the small hilltop town is recommended, you can also visit a local winery if you wish or do wine tastings in town. Several wine shops offer them on the main streets in town.
Continue on to Radda, making a stop to visit the small town... depending on the time you spent in Castellina, you'll decide how long to stay here. From Radda, drive directly to the castello di Brolio for dinner. Gaiole isn't a hilltop town itself so the sights to see are virtually zero. The castle and the surrounding views are what you're after in this area  Since they also offer tastings and tours, you might want to include that in your plans.... so maybe you can do tasting there instead of in Castellina.

Returning to Florence after dinner you can always take the road that takes you past Greve - being as it will be August, there are often events at night and depending on what time you pass by, you might want to stop in any case to take a look. The main sights in Greve are the main piazza where most events take place in any case 

*Note*: For the Osteria at Brolio - make note that it is closed on Thursdays and make sure to reserve so you know by what time you have to be there. Contact info here: http://www.ricasoli.it/Osteria/?&lang=2

Enjoy your trip to Tuscany!


----------



## Luisa Achcar (Jun 22, 2011)

*Thank you all!*

Thank you!!

All this suggestions will be really useful for us! I loved it! 

Will follow your suggestion and drive back per Greve in Chianti and look if we find something going on there too  We have already made reservations in the restaurant for diner  

Thanks Again, this is a wonderful forum!

Luisa Achcar


----------

